# What is it about the opposite sex do you notice first...



## mike4lorie (Sep 23, 2022)

So the question is to both females and males... What is the very first thing you notice about the opposite sex of yourself...

The very first thing I look at before her eyes, legs, hair, how she dresses, is her fingernails...I always thought if a Lady took very good care of her fingernails... Then she must take very good care of the rest of herself.  To this day, I remember Lorie was working as a waitress, and I noticed her nails painted purple, and I told her, You have very nice nails... Sure I got razzed by my friends, what kind of pickup line was that... I said an honest one... After talking to her for a few months off and on... I told her a french manicure is very nice also, and a few days later... there it was...

So what catches your eye first of your opposite sex?


----------



## Blessed (Sep 23, 2022)

Well, I don't date and have no interest in doing so but one of the things I notice in a man are his hands.  My husband had very strong hands,  I don't know what the area is called.  Between the thumb and the index finger.  For most of us it is kind of a web like area.  My husband hand a pronounced muscle there from all his work setting tile, brick and rock on custom pools, floors and bathrooms.  I called it trowel hand.  Later in life he went to work for the USPS but he never lost his trowel hands taking care of the needs in that area for family and friends.


----------



## Gardenlover (Sep 23, 2022)

Her chest, to make sure she's breathing, of course.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 23, 2022)

His face. I'm an "eye person" and he must have a pleasant face. My second husband was *so *handsome and his had striking eyes.


----------



## Jamala (Sep 23, 2022)

A smile that lights up the eyes and good clean teeth. Then the hands. Love nice hands.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 23, 2022)

I'm also a face person, @OneEyedDiva ! Strong firm chin, fine nose, knowing eyes.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 23, 2022)

How far away they are.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 23, 2022)

That I'm not interested.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 23, 2022)

Their face. I'm attracted to happy, friendly faces. And if you have a good sense of humor, it shows on your face, in which case I'm even more attracted.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Sep 23, 2022)

Depends whether they are walking toward me, or away. Have always been been a great admirer of a nice posterior.


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 23, 2022)

Legs. I've always been a leg man.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 23, 2022)

The way he is dressed. I don't like scruffiness. Even 'sweats' can look smart if clean and tidy.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 24, 2022)

The Smile but I'm an unremitting sexist, so it's the legs next. 

Breast don't feature at all with me:.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

Their smile.. and particularly their teeth. I am only interested in people with nice teeth.. and a great smile.. ..

Other than that I take great notice of someone's walk.. their gait... I like a man to have a walk like a gangster  ..or  gallus ( meaning bold)   as we'd describe it where I'm from in the west of Scotland


----------



## timoc (Sep 24, 2022)

I have to be honest, I look at a lady from head to toes but _I don't leer. _ 

Starting with the face, where I linger for a while to enjoy the shining eyes and hopefully a warm smile. 
Then, after a period of eye contact, my eyes will ask her eyes, "Is it OK to have a look at the rest of you?" 
Then her eyes reply, "Yeh, OK, I've surveyed you twenty times already." 

We are all human beings with a natural curiosity towards each other, so looking and appraising, as long as it's not leering is in my opinion OK. 
Anyway, not many ladies want to waste their eye muscles looking at me.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2022)

What’s not to notice on the AT&T commercial girl starting with a beautiful smile.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 24, 2022)

I look at a guy's eyes and his smile.


----------



## timoc (Sep 24, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I look at a guy's eyes and his smile.



Morning Lewkat


----------



## JustDave (Sep 24, 2022)

Upon first meeting, I look right at their face, probably at their eyes, but I never thought about that much.  When meeting someone, the first order of business is finding out who they are, and the face, especially the eyes are the obvious place to check.  OK, now if it was that woman pictured in the post above, who is obviously preoccupied with sticking out her breasts, I'd probably take note of that first.  I suspect even women would notice that first, but that is an unusual case.

Edit:  I just checked that photo out again.  Her breasts held my attention for but a fraction of a second, and then I quickly looked at her face, but after that, I was distracted by her breasts again.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 24, 2022)

Hair.  Whether it's basically neat, and neatly combed.


----------



## oldaunt (Sep 24, 2022)

Although a good appearance is nice, its secondary to whether or not they treat me with respect. I have no use for a man who can't treat me like a fellow intelligent human rather than sex object.


----------



## Remy (Sep 24, 2022)

Height. I'm short and I like tall men.


----------



## Chet (Sep 24, 2022)

I check the overall figure and for a pleasant face. It's really just a 6th sense though more than the visual.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 24, 2022)

I started to say I just look at the whole person, but thinking hard it's the smile, or lack of one I first look for.  More attracted to people with a nice smile than without...


----------



## Medusa (Sep 24, 2022)

Intelligence, wit.  I know those aren't physical features, but I'm really not into physicality.  I have to talk to a man for a bit to know if I'm attracted.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 24, 2022)

What is it about the opposite sex do you notice first...The opposite sex has more to offer me than the same sex as me.  What attracts people to each other?​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 24, 2022)

I notice the persons demeanor. The way that their body language is communicating even before we meet...if we do. The way they act toward others. Maybe they have habitual quirks, that make them different than others....then I notice/remember they are my brother or sister in our humanity, and do my best to communicate with them.


----------



## timoc (Sep 24, 2022)

Some of you are aware that this old fella has a problem controlling the _'passing of wind'.
Y_esterday afternoon, I stepped into a lift at my solicitors building, there was just one person in it, a lady. 
I hold my hands up and admit that I have been known to let go inside lifts, but on this occasion I was behaving, however, the lady clearly had had a _'mishap'_, and it stunk to high heaven.  
She gave me a quick look from the corner of her eyes to see if my nose was working, then the lift stopped at at a floor and she stepped out, with a mischievous little smile on her face.

So, yes I do notice that some of the gentler sex can create strong pongs just as bad as my own.

Anyone fancy an ice cream?


----------



## Nathan (Sep 24, 2022)

A person's smile, which includes their whole face and the communication of the eyes.    Of course, a careful inventory of her overall physique.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 24, 2022)

The thing I notice first is their general "appearance"....how are they dressed, and do they appear to be well "groomed".  A trip to the store doesn't require dressing fancy, but they shouldn't look like they've just gotten out of bed....IMO.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Sep 24, 2022)

If she is fully clothed, it would be her eyes!  Then her face...then everything else...


----------



## Right Now (Sep 24, 2022)

Of course, it is the eyes.  Are they curious, cold, suspicious, warm, welcoming, soulful, and my favorite... sparkly and playful.
The eyes are the window into a person's personality and soul.


----------



## Bella (Sep 24, 2022)

Pappy said:


> *What’s not to notice on the AT&T commercial girl starting with a beautiful smile.*View attachment 241060


I also notice a beautiful smile. 





“The eyes are the windows to your soul.” – William Shakespeare





Bella


----------



## Judycat (Sep 24, 2022)

Too hulkin' big to beat in a fight without a weapon. Even then, I'm gonna get hurt.


----------



## Trish (Sep 24, 2022)

It's not so much about looks, I find it's just something about a person that makes them attractive.  If someone's arrogant or sulky or smelly, it doesn't matter how good looking they are.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 24, 2022)

For me it is teeth. Missing, broken, yellow, or rotted...I am heading in the opposite direction. JimB. In Toronto.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Their smile.. and particulalrly their teeth. I am only interested in people with nice teeth.. and a great smile.. ..
> 
> Other than that I take great notice of someone's walk.. their gait... I like a man to have a walk like a gangster  ..or  gallus ( meaning bold)   as we'd describe it where I'm from in the west of Scotland


You must like Hollywood actors and actresses.  Apparently, to make it in Hollywood, they have to have their teeth knocked out and perfectly artificial ones put in.  Apparently, this statement came from one of the wives of the actors during the academy award show.

If you don't believe this, just watch some of the films from Hollywood where the actors have perfectly white teeth.  As white as fresh Canadian snow.  Normal teeth are usually sort of yellowish!  Also, look to see if they appear to real or they appear to be unbelievably perfect.  

So, you want to be a Hollywood star?  Make several dentist appointment first!


----------



## Trish (Sep 24, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> For me it is teeth. Missing, broken, yellow, or rotted...I am heading in the opposite direction. JimB. In Toronto.


Absolutely although, sometimes it's a bonus if they have any teeth at all


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 24, 2022)

First I notice where the lady has a friendly face.  Don 't like the "mad as a dog" look!
Secondly, how is the lady dressed.  They say, "Clothes Maketh the Man."  Well, for me, clothes also "Maketh the woman."  Don't like slob wear on either sex.
Ladies covered with tatoos send me running in the opposite direction.  Not my thing at all!


----------



## Flarbalard (Sep 24, 2022)

It's the punch line to an old joke:  The size of the guy with her.

For me, it's never been the same thing.  It's different everytime.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> You must like Hollywood actors and actresses.  Apparently, to make it in Hollywood, they have to have their teeth knocked out and perfectly artificial ones put in.  Apparently, this statement came from one of the wives of the actors during the academy award show.
> 
> If you don't believe this, just watch some of the films from Hollywood where the actors have perfectly white teeth.  As white as fresh Canadian snow.  Normal teeth are usually sort of yellowish!  Also, look to see if they appear to real or they appear to be unbelievably perfect.
> 
> So, you want to be a Hollywood star?  Make several dentist appointment first!


John, Both estranged hubs and I have worked in TV and film most of our career  ( in the case of my husband  ALL of his career and he's still doing it ) )... so I'm very aware... but when I say good teeth I don't mean fake acrylic teeth...


----------



## David777 (Sep 24, 2022)

As social heterosexual Earth creatures, our homo sapiens brain's executive control pilot has evolved to look at faces, especially eyes of others where we interpret emotional states and gender.  Personally as a 100% male, the attractive smiling faces of females brings enormous joy to my existence, even those most or media would consider plain and ordinary.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 24, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> You must like Hollywood actors and actresses.  Apparently, to make it in Hollywood, they have to have their teeth knocked out and perfectly artificial ones put in.  Apparently, this statement came from one of the wives of the actors during the academy award show.
> 
> If you don't believe this, just watch some of the films from Hollywood where the actors have perfectly white teeth.  As white as fresh Canadian snow.  Normal teeth are usually sort of yellowish!  Also, look to see if they appear to real or they appear to be unbelievably perfect.
> 
> So, you want to be a Hollywood star?  Make several dentist appointment first!


Veneers.


----------



## jet (Sep 24, 2022)

face,body,then a chat up line,or just walk on bye,,,,,,,,if chat up line works,get to know the lady,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 24, 2022)

timoc said:


> I have to be honest, I look at a lady from head to toes but _I don't leer. _
> 
> Anyway, not many ladies want to waste their eye muscles looking at me.


The look but not leer, good policy. It's always good to see anyone who has made the effort in the bathroom to present themselves to the world, scrubbed up. As for the ladies not looking at me, who cares? There's a beauty waiting for me with a lingering kiss every evening that I get home. And, for what it's worth, the compliments that I get about my mode of dress are down to that same beauty who has spent hours making most of what's in my wardrobe.


----------



## Raddragn (Sep 24, 2022)

The whole face - the eyes, expression. the over all impression of the face. I don't date anymore either and have no desire to - but still like to look


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 24, 2022)

timoc said:


> Some of you are aware that this old fella has a problem controlling the _'passing of wind'.
> Y_esterday afternoon, I stepped into a lift at my solicitors building, there was just one person in it, a lady.
> I hold my hands up and admit that I have been known to let go inside lifts, but on this occasion I was behaving, however, the lady clearly had had a _'mishap'_, and it stunk to high heaven.
> She gave me a quick look from the corner of her eyes to see if my nose was working, then the lift stopped at at a floor and she stepped out, with a mischievous little smile on her face.
> ...


 A young lady walks into the lift at Harrods, trailing a cloud of expensive perfume. She brags to the elderly woman who was inside, Coco Chanel £500, per ounce. The lift reaches the second floor where the old lady is about to get off. As she steps out of the elevator, she lets go a rip snorter of a fart. Trailing a heavy cloud, she smiles sweetly and announces: Broccoli, 49 pence a pound.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Sep 24, 2022)

Her Jeep


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 24, 2022)

I have always liked the eyes first in a man. Unfortunately they don't make up the whole person. The eyes on my 4th (and last husband) was what grabbed me first. A kind and considerate person he is and why I stayed married to him the longest - 28 years. Of course, I like the eyes on many a person and nice rounded butts help too!


----------



## Jules (Sep 24, 2022)

When I was single the fellow wearing great fitting jeans and usually a pair of cowboy boots always caught my eye.  If he had a great smile, I was really interested.


----------



## funsearcher! (Sep 24, 2022)

Smile and smiling eyes


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 24, 2022)

I haven't analyzed it but it partly depends on the context of the meeting, if a guy is behind a counter I pretty much only notice the face, but if it is a whole-body-visible social situation, the shoulders and chest get my first glance, followed by the face.


----------



## Mike (Sep 24, 2022)

Smile and then intelligence.

Mike


----------



## Patek24 (Sep 24, 2022)

Need I say more?


----------



## wcwbf (Sep 24, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Legs. I've always been a leg man.


i'm a leg lady... nothing beats a great pair of legs!

https://i.pinimg.com/236x/2f/7b/fa/2f7bfa42348a5d742f1b17f4c01f43d5--muscular-legs-perfect-legs.jpg


----------



## win231 (Sep 24, 2022)

These days, the first thing I do is verify that they are really the opposite sex.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2022)

Allover appearance, and how he treats people is very important to me (restaurant staff, etc).


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 24, 2022)

win231 said:


> These days, the first thing I do is verify that they are really the opposite sex.


These days, how do you do that with any certainty?


----------



## win231 (Sep 24, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> These days, how do you do that with any certainty?


I dunno.  Maybe take a closer look?


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 24, 2022)

win231 said:


> I dunno.  Maybe take a closer look?


My father was never one to make crude or vulgar remarks, but when long hair become popular for young adults he said the only way to tell the boys from the girls was to 'look at their front.'  Even that wouldn't work these days!!


----------



## win231 (Sep 24, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> My father was never one to make crude or vulgar remarks, but when long hair become popular for young adults he said the only way to tell the boys from the girls was to 'look at their front.'  Even that wouldn't work these days!!


HAHA.  He _*was*_ being vulgar; he just found a way to sorta hide it.  I think that's what's called "A veiled insult."   My mom did the same thing.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Sep 24, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> Her chest, to make sure she's breathing, of course.


You could have fooled me! I thought it was because a man never outgrows the need for milk.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 24, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> Her Jeep


Do you know? A lady once said to me...............................

"Excuse me, but I do love the colours of your MG. She laughed when I said thank you, but MG really isn't an acronym for: My Girlfriend.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 24, 2022)

I'm married. I don't gaze at men that I meet in the flesh, but in the movies I like a fresh face, curly hair and a strong back and chest. 

Turn offs are scowling faces and bodies that have been acquired in the gym rather than as the result of their occupations.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 24, 2022)

*The walking away view *


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 24, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> These days, how do you do that with any certainty?


Use the Crododile Dundee method?


----------



## sch404 (Sep 24, 2022)

Boobs. Is that so wrong?


----------



## DaveA (Sep 24, 2022)

Pappy said:


> What’s not to notice on the AT&T commercial girl starting with a beautiful smile.View attachment 241060


I'd be concerned that she'd constantly have chest colds leading to generally poor health.


----------



## Jamala (Sep 24, 2022)

What a great thread, I feel I know many of you already! Everyone gazes at the opposite sex, or the same sex if you are so inclined. That’s the reason  we have peripheral vision


----------



## C50 (Sep 24, 2022)

I think first thing I notice is a healthy look. That doesn't necessarily mean trim and buff, more of a general appearance of healthiness.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 24, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> That I'm not interested.


Please don't feel sad for me, Lois @Lewkat.  I have had a great life with my hubby of 30 years.  Nothing at all to be sad about.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 24, 2022)

Attitude


----------



## senior chef (Sep 24, 2022)

Before I notice anything else, I take note of how feminine she is. I love the whole package: nails, long hair (natural colors), makeup, and feminine clothing/shoes.
If she has tattoos, unusual piercings, or combat boots, I ignore her.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 25, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> What is it about the opposite sex do you notice first


Ohhhhh....I dunno....


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 25, 2022)

DaveA said:


> I'd be concerned that she'd constantly have chest colds leading to generally poor health.


And the inevitable bad back.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 25, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Please don't feel sad for me, Lois @Lewkat.  I have had a great life with my hubby of 30 years.  Nothing at all to be sad about.


I just think it is sad that you don't even show an interest in looking at the opposite sex and seeing something nice.  I have a dear friend who, like you, is absolutely happy with his partner, but he does appreciate noticing an attractive woman.  Perhaps it's because they've raised two lovely daughters.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 25, 2022)

win231 said:


> HAHA.  He _*was*_ being vulgar; he just found a way to sorta hide it.  I think that's what's called "A veiled insult."   My mom did the same thing.


Well, back in the 1970s it was rather accurate.


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 25, 2022)

healthy....nice physique
turn offs.....overweight and lack of intelligence


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 25, 2022)

Last year my wife and I were at a concert and the concert host, a man who had feminine qualities untypical of a man. I think I am attracted to specific types of men? I don't know, I really like women and their bodies. Men the other hand I have no desire to desire to be physical with any man what-so-ever. Growing up I was forced to spend summers with my mother's half sister's family and older son. 
I was young and we slept in the same bed. Turns out my older cousin was a pervert who later inherited the parent's estate and rather innocently of course financially assisted young men of the church in unspoken ways. Church people thought he was great, a true man of god who helped the and made life a better place to live. Frank was weird and I suspect he had something to do with the passings of his mom and dad, 
Returning to the topic. I don't know about other men or if they would admit it but effeminate men having feminine qualities are interesting to me, like David Bowie.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 25, 2022)

What I have liked the most about the members of the opposite sex is women that are pleasantly plump and have cat faces. I have noticed members of the same sex that way also but don't tell everyone because I like to be quiet about that.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 25, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> What I have liked the most about the members of the opposite sex is women that are pleasantly plump and have cat faces. I have noticed members of the same sex that way also but don't tell everyone because I like to be quiet about that.


  cute!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 25, 2022)

To quote the J. Geils Band, "First I look at the purse!"

If my wife ever leaves me, God forbid, I will attach myself to a woman who can support me in the style to which I would like to become accustomed.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 25, 2022)

Lots and Lots of interesting answers, Thank you for that...

I was at a gym yesterday and saw a very attractive Lady, with nice nails, eyes, a smile... But from her chin to her ankles was covered in tats, a huge turn-off for this boy, to me it looked disgusting... Why? why would anybody do that... Where my mother-in-law is living now, there is a guy whose face is covered in tats and pins attached to his face... I just find it, it's not right...I don't mind a tat here and there, but women now wear clothes to show off their painted sleeves... or legs...

I'll stick to looking at nails... Grin


----------



## win231 (Sep 25, 2022)

mike4lorie said:


> Lots and Lots of interesting answers, Thank you for that...
> 
> I was at a gym yesterday and saw a very attractive Lady, with nice nails, eyes, a smile... But from her chin to her ankles was covered in tats, a huge turn-off for this boy, to me it looked disgusting... Why? why would anybody do that... Where my mother-in-law is living now, there is a guy whose face is covered in tats and pins attached to his face... I just find it, it's not right...I don't mind a tat here and there, but women now wear clothes to show off their painted sleeves... or legs...
> 
> I'll stick to looking at nails... Grin


Craving for attention.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 25, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm 76. that's the age where doctors have "to watch" lab result numbers. And that's the age most stop driving at night. It's not that I can't drive, it's oncoming car lights blind me, at night. I have cataracts-not yet bad enough to remove. It does limit what you do. You kind of feel like Cinderella-she has to be back by 12; I have to be off the road by sundown. Do you drive at night?
> And a question, if you had cataract surgery, did it improve driving at night?





win231 said:


> Craving for attention.


I dunno, if she wasn't covered in tats, she is beautiful!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2022)

Hair, physique, teeth/smile.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 25, 2022)

mike4lorie said:


> I dunno, if she wasn't covered in tats, she is beautiful!


I have no idea why  my post about driving got here. It wasn't me. I was out of town, I got witnesses.


----------



## Bella (Sep 25, 2022)

mike4lorie said:


> Lots and Lots of interesting answers, Thank you for that...
> 
> *I was at a gym yesterday and saw a very attractive Lady, with nice nails, eyes, a smile... But from her chin to her ankles was covered in tats, a huge turn-off for this boy, to me it looked disgusting...* Why? why would anybody do that... Where my mother-in-law is living now, there is a guy whose face is covered in tats and pins attached to his face... I just find it, it's not right...I don't mind a tat here and there, but women now wear clothes to show off their painted sleeves... or legs...
> 
> I'll stick to looking at nails... Grin



I agree, Mike. I have no objection to a tat or two, but when someone is covered in them, male or female,  it takes away from their natural beauty because all you can do is focus on the tats.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 25, 2022)

stance, beard, laughing eyes, deep voice.


----------



## charry (Oct 1, 2022)

teeth


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 1, 2022)

the first think I notice in the opposite sex is everything, more specifically
their eyes.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 1, 2022)

win231 said:


> These days, the first thing I do is verify that they are really the opposite sex.


Good policy, if she offers her honour, and you honour her offer, then all night long your are honour and offer. You got it right!


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Oct 1, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> These days, how do you do that with any certainty?


Crocodile Dundee -"Just making sure"  If you saw the movie there is a way....!


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 1, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Crocodile Dundee -"Just making sure"


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


>


Had a friend who went trekking in Tibet, way off the beaten path.  He  was clean shaven, but with quite long hair.  He said it was not at all unusual for a woman, usually older, to do this to him when first meeting.  Not to the men with shorter hair or beards, just to him with the long hair. 

Not suggesting we start the practice, but apparently it is accepted some places on earth.


----------



## RandomName (Nov 24, 2022)

The whole package. The Vibe. The walk. Posture.  Hair is important. Clothes, and if they suit the woman. And looking straight at me. I like that.

And I don't have a type. Thin, wide, tall, short, they can all be sexy to me, depending on all sorts of stuff. That's 'the vibe'. 

My current gf is big and tall, like a model.  5 foot nine. Long legs. Straight posture, graceful walk. Right padding in the right places. Her face is sort of plain, but nice. Full head of dirty long blonde hair. Her straightforward honest approach to things is a big turn on.  Nice clean toes. Long arms, long fingers. No tatoos. And she is very good at scrabble.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 24, 2022)

Yeah, It's got to be their eyes.  You can know their personality, their demeanor, everything about them from their eyes.


----------



## win231 (Nov 24, 2022)

Pappy said:


> What’s not to notice on the AT&T commercial girl starting with a beautiful smile.View attachment 241060


I didn't notice her smile - for a couple of reasons.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 24, 2022)

win231 said:


> I didn't notice her smile - for a couple of reasons.


I think I know your reasons:


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 24, 2022)

win231 said:


> I didn't notice her smile - for a couple of reasons.


LOL, though I do think the smile is important.  

Without it no woman would ever look a 10, or even close, not to me.  With it the rest seems less important.  A smile really is the first thing I look at.


----------



## Sassycakes (Friday at 6:52 PM)

Their Personality and what they are wearing.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Saturday at 1:59 PM)




----------



## LadyEmeraude (Saturday at 5:38 PM)

I notice appearance and then the eyes and smile...


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Saturday at 6:08 PM)

If their perceived gender is a good fit for them.
Not a dealbreaker, if not but still, a little nicer.


----------



## Disgustedman (Saturday at 6:16 PM)

Face, eyes, hair. That's what was my focus when young and, interested.

Clothing (or lack) afterward.


----------



## MikeyDude (Saturday at 6:59 PM)

First I notice how attracted I am to their physical appearance. Hair, grooming, make-up... things that show that they care for themselves. Then I notice features - eyes, smile, etc... and I look for the signs of kindness. Kindness is the most important feature to me.


----------



## RadishRose (Saturday at 7:19 PM)

Hair.


----------



## win231 (Saturday at 9:09 PM)

RadishRose said:


> Hair.


Well, just feast your eyes on mine:


----------



## Trish (Sunday at 10:01 AM)

His wallet ............  JOKING!


----------



## RandomName (Sunday at 11:10 AM)

Straight Male here. I notice clothes and how they fit. Hair. Face. Body attractiveness (can be chubby, skinny, whatever, but the body can be attractive or not, just depends on how it is arranged, and how she dresses it up.) 

Self-confidence. 

Some traditionally unattractive women seem 'hot' to me. 

Long legs are very nice!  

Some overweight young women with pink or green hair turn me on, but I have never approached one. since I am way older.


----------



## twinkles (Sunday at 1:53 PM)

eyes and a nice smile


----------



## hearlady (Sunday at 2:49 PM)

Grooming. Just look like you give a sh$t when you leave the house.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sunday at 3:49 PM)

Definitely eyes and smile.


----------



## jujube (Sunday at 3:58 PM)

A good smile and a twinkle in the eye.


----------



## caroln (Sunday at 4:38 PM)

It didn't matter much to me when I was younger, but now that I'm going to the gym on a regular basis I've noticed that my eyes linger on some of the body builder types.  Not overly muscled but ... well, they've been working out for quite awhile and the results are definitely attractive!  Oh yeah, also a nice smile.


----------



## Gaer (Sunday at 5:27 PM)

Still his eyes and smile UNLESS he has a deep, romantic, masculine voice!  If I hear a voice like that,
Woo-Hoo!   I might follow him around for a few minutes!


----------



## Bella (Sunday at 5:33 PM)

Gaer said:


> Still his eyes and smile *UNLESS he has a deep, romantic, masculine voice!* *If I hear a voice like that,
> Woo-Hoo!*   I might follow him around for a few minutes!


Oh, boy! You said it, @Gaer! My husband had a fantastic voice. How I miss his deep melodious tones. I was completely enthralled by the sound of his voice.


----------



## caroln (Sunday at 5:38 PM)

Gaer said:


> Still his eyes and smile UNLESS he has a deep, romantic, masculine voice!  If I hear a voice like that,
> Woo-Hoo!   I might follow him around for a few minutes!


The nicest voice I've ever heard is Morgan Freeman.  He could recite a laundry list and sound so great!


----------



## Right Now (Sunday at 6:12 PM)

LadyEmeraude said:


> I notice appearance and then the eyes and smile...


I notice the same, but look for that elusive twinkle that shows a curiosity to know more about...me.  Wins me over every time.


----------



## caroln (Sunday at 6:31 PM)

caroln said:


> It didn't matter much to me when I was younger, but now that I'm going to the gym on a regular basis I've noticed that my eyes linger on some of the body builder types.  Not overly muscled but ... well, they've been working out for quite awhile and the results are definitely attractive!  Oh yeah, also a nice smile.


Am I the only one into physique?   I _did_ add a nice smile!


----------



## Lilac (Sunday at 9:55 PM)

First thing I notice is his manner. Is he confident, but not conceited & laid back with sharp but gentle eyes. Can he take care of himself & stand up to me?  

I found one & he's a keeper! And he still puts up with me after all these years!


----------



## Purwell (Monday at 12:02 AM)

Geezer Garage said:


> Depends whether they are walking toward me, or away. Have always been been a great admirer of a nice posterior.


So am I but I can’t keep up with them nowadays!


----------

